# Puppy collar sizes?



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

My little guy comes home next in exactly 1 week!!!!

Would a 10-11 inch collar be suitable for him? He'll be almost 9 weeks old by then?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

How exciting for you! A 10" collar will be plenty big. You may want to ask the breeder.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd just get a cheapie collar, since you will upgrade long the way. Depending on where you live, you may not need a collar a whole lot at a very young age.


----------

